# Sengoku & Garp vs. Blackbeard Pirates



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2013)

If Shanks did not interrupt and stop the Marine Ford war? What would have happened to this battle?

*Marines:* Garp & Sengoku

*Blackbeard Pirates:* Marshall D. Teach, Van Augur, Jesus Burgess, Doc Q, Laffitte, Shiliew, Sanjuan Wolf, Vasco Shot, Catarina Devon and Avalo Pizarro.

*No outside interference is allowed. *

*Location:* Marine ford
*Strength and Skills*: Marine ford level
*Mindset:* BB pirates are over confident, cocky and careless. Garp is bloodlust due to Ace's death and Sengoku is pissed because he was played like a puppet.

If your answer is that that BB pirates getting rape in anyway or form, do you think Shanks was an idiot to stop the war?


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 12, 2013)

Garp fucks them all up while Sengoku's pitiful ass holds BB for a while. After fisting the other crewmembers, Garp proceeds to fist BB, then fist Sengoku for being too ugly.

@ Sub-questions

Fuck no man. If Shanks didn't stop the war;
>Coby is dead
>Jimbe is dead
>Luffy is dead
>WB Commanders will be reduced to almost nothing
>WB's and Ace's head will get Ned Stark treatment.


----------



## RF (Aug 12, 2013)

Blackbeard pirates get trashed. They aren't ready for the big boys yet.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Garp fucks them all up while Sengoku's pitiful ass holds BB for a while. After fisting the other crewmembers, Garp proceeds to fist BB, then fist Sengoku for being too ugly.
> 
> @ Sub-questions
> 
> ...



Don't care for Coby. But because Coby bought enough time, Akainu was no longer a problem.

Luffy and Jimbe could be saved in other ways, like Macro flying up and intercepting Kizaru again instead of Ben threatening him.

Macro can Vista should be able to save Jozo. Don't care for other WB commanders and other folder new world pirates. These are valuable sacrifices to stop BB from becoming a God Tier and could do even more damage later on.


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 12, 2013)

Shanks came to the war because Sakazuki was getting too cocky.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 12, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> Don't care for Coby. But because Coby bought enough time, Akainu was no longer a problem.
> 
> Luffy and Jimbe could be saved in other ways, like Macro flying up and intercepting Kizaru again instead of Ben threatening him.
> 
> Macro can Vista should be able to save Jozo. Don't care for other WB commanders and other folder new world pirates. These are valuable sacrifices to stop BB from becoming a God Tier and could do even more damage later on.



2 Admirals tried to kill Luffy, they almost succeeded. If Shanks didn't arrive, after killing Coby, Akainu would hunt down Luffy. That makes it 3 Admirals gunning for Luffy's head. More horrible than letting Teach be god-tier.

Fuk the spread rule, I wanna rep Messi


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2013)

Battousai said:


> 2 Admirals tried to kill Luffy, they almost succeeded. If Shanks didn't arrive, after killing Coby, Akainu would hunt down Luffy. That makes it 3 Admirals gunning for Luffy's head. More horrible than letting Teach be god-tier.
> 
> Fuk the spread rule, I wanna rep Messi



Well, the 2 Admirals didn't. And Akainu was too far from the submarine to be able to do any damage after he killed Coby (assuming Shanks wasn't there). Don't forgot we still have a bunch of random commanders standing around to tank Akainu (like cruiel) if needed. 

There's also Garp who's punching himself for letting ace died. He ain't going to stand around and let Luffy die also.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 12, 2013)

Garp was too busy with the BB pirates. Anyone who's not Marco is gonna be a deadman if they try to stop Akainu tho. If Marco isn't there to hold another Admiral, Luffy is pretty much dead. Damn men, you're making too many scenes


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2013)

Based on hype and portrayal, Sengoku and Garp massacre them. Sengoku nearly one shot all of them except Blackbeard. Their crew's second strongest (from what we know) is weaker than Magallen, so neither Garp nor Sengoku should have an issue.

Garp is an Admiral-level (was offered position in the past but declined) who was confident enough in his abilities to take on Akainu, who Blackbeard didn't want to fight. He also casually knocked down Marco, one of the few confirmed pirates who can apparently rival Blackbeard and left a mark on his face; something which even Kizaru's Yasaka no Magatama didn't do. True, Garp had the element of surprise, arguably, but the way it's portrayed, Garp is clearly a cut above Marco's level. Also has the hype of being Gold Roger's rival, in the past.

And presumably, Sengoku is in the same power range.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 12, 2013)

Sengoku and Garp are way too much for the BB pirates Sengoku blocks BBs quakes while Garp takes out his crew fairly quickly then together they take out Blackbeard low-mid difficulty.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Marineford Sengoku and Garp are yonko level imo.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 12, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Based on hype and portrayal, Sengoku and Garp massacre them. Sengoku nearly one shot all of them except Blackbeard. Their crew's second strongest (from what we know) is weaker than Magallen, so neither Garp nor Sengoku should have an issue.
> 
> Garp is an Admiral-level (was offered position in the past but declined) who was confident enough in his abilities to take on Akainu, who Blackbeard didn't want to fight. He also casually knocked down Marco, one of the few confirmed pirates who can apparently rival Blackbeard and left a mark on his face; something which even Kizaru's Yasaka no Magatama didn't do. True, Garp had the element of surprise, arguably, but the way it's portrayed, Garp is clearly a cut above Marco's level. Also has the hype of being Gold Roger's rival, in the past.
> 
> And presumably, Sengoku is in the same power range.



Yeah, this is definitely how I think comprehending and reading things in context, when it concerns Garp & Sengoku's standings, should be handled. 

+ reps


I only wish Oda showed us more of that fight to give us more conclusions to draw from. 

Instead of having Burgess interrupt Sengoku & Gura Teach's skirmish, I wish we saw how that continued.

And instead of having Garp sending Burgess back, I wish we were able to see how Sengoku would have handled Burgess attempting to blindside him(despite Burgess logically being a fodder at the time to both old marines).


----------



## MrWano (Aug 12, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Yeah, this is definitely how I think comprehending and reading things in context, when it concerns Garp & Sengoku's standings, should be handled.
> 
> + reps
> 
> ...



That's anime filler.


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 12, 2013)

Blackbeard was a big threat at the moment because he was going berserk and could end up sinking the island. We know they weren't going to win in a prolonged battle since Blackbeard wasn't even willing to take on Akainu by himself. If Shanks doesn't show up, I'd say it's 50/50 whether the island takes enough damage to sink before Garp and Sengoku are able to put the powerful crew down.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 12, 2013)

MrWano said:


> That's anime filler.



Damn my memory jumbled up for a second 

Thanks for the reminder

That makes things even better then, if that never actually happened.


----------



## trance (Aug 12, 2013)

The Blackbeard Pirates get destroyed.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 12, 2013)

Sengoku sends a more powerful shockwave.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

Most of the BB pirates have no feats.


----------

